# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Использование IceSword

## kps

Если Вы еще не скачали IceSword, то скачайте его отсюда


*Как скопировать файл с помощью IceSword*

-Запустите программу.
-Внизу слева выберите меню *File*
Появится аналог проводника. Найдите в нем файл руткита, путь к которому Вам написал хелпер.
-Нажмите по нему правой кнопкой мыши и выберите *Copy to*.
-Выберите папку, куда Вы хотите скопировать файл и перед сохранением  внизу наберите произвольное имя файла, например _malware_.
Скопированный файл пришлите по правилам.


*Как удалить файл с помощью IceSword*

-Запустите программу.
-Внизу слева выберите меню *File.*
Появится аналог проводника. Найдите в нем файл руткита, путь к которому Вам написал хелпер.
-Нажмите по нему правой кнопкой мыши и выберите *force delete*.
-На запрос потверждения ответьте "да".
-Перезагрузите компьютер.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Для того чтобы, найти и удалить ключ/параметр/значение с помощью данной утилиты, нужно сделать следующее:

*1*. Запустить утилиту

*2*. В навигационной панели выбрать раздел "Registry"




*3*. В аналоге regedit нажать правой кнопкой мыши по "My Computer" и выбрать "Find", в диалоговом окне поиска ввести значение, которое вам указал Helper и нажать "Find Next"



*4*. Для того чтобы продолжить поиск после каждого найденного значения, нужно нажать правой кнопкой мыши по "My Computer" и выбрать "Find Next", данное действие повторять до того момента, пока не появится сообщение об удачном завершении поиска:

----------

